# 1/2/12 liberty tx



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

I fished my spot in liberty tx today and caught 8 choupique( or grinnel, bowfin, etc) . They were all caught on cut bluegill on the bottom. I got the bluegills from my perch trap, that i set in a creek behind my neighborhood. I am amazed at how it works. Pics to come


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics, those grinnel sure can fight hard.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

They sure can


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very cool........looking forward to the pics......


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

We also missed quite a few due to a new kind of hook we tried , and plus we forgot the net.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

*pics*

there are also many hogs there. i never saw one but i saw fresh tracks and a couple of heads. The first time i went there, there were a few dead hogs in the water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You got it happening with the grinnels! They are one of the best fighting fish there is.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks ! They also taste good. The first day you catch them. Because after they die the meat starts to get soft


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

No problem


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

looks like Gum Slough.....grinnels are fun to catch...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just curious ... how's the fight?


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gum slough?*

Your fishing gum slough in south liberty oilfield? That's all private land around there. Them hogs could come from anywhere. People dump there. Yes, there are hogs around there and big deer.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Good place to bowfish !!!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Man, you took me for a long walk down memory lane. My grandfather used to catch them in the rice canals in Louisiana when I was younger. I'm talking about in the 8 and 10 lb range. Then my grandmother would skin them and stew them in a tomato based sauce. Anyway, didn't know they were in Texas. Great pics.:brew: *_


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

they fight hard, and i really dont know if it is gum slough, we know it as raymond creek, i found the spot off of bowfinanglers.com amd they called it raymond creek. Also it doesnt seem private, because it is under a bridge on a public road, there are no fences, and other people fish there too. and alldaylong, im from louisiana, and we didnt know that there were any in texas either, until i found the bowfinanglers site. It is cool that it brought memories to you


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On the Neches River, near the town of Apple Springs at a landing called Holly Bluff in the national forest. There are a lot grinnels in the river and sloughs around it.
We used to be plagued by them while fishing for white perch at the mouth of Sandy Creek, upstream from Holly Bluff a couple of miles.
They would be up in the backwaters after the spring rains in force eating every thing they could get.
I have seen them eat baby wood ducks who were dropping out of the nest for the first time one after the other until the whole group was gone.
Now there's an idea, bait with a ,......JK!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

They make the most interesting aquarium fish. When I was young I caught a small one in Lake Houston on a cane pole. I have caught many fish and put in my aquariums and the bowfin has to be the smartest of them all. You can watch them and know they think more than react like most fish.


----------

